
Ask HN: How should an Entrepreneur meetup be? - event_noob
What do you expect from a Entrepreneur meetup?What are the must have parts in such a event?
Please share your ideas and suggestions.Don&#x27;t limit it to the questions i have asked.Tell me whatever you have to tell.
Also i need advice on finding sponsors for such a event.
TIA
======
sharemywin
sponsor ideas: co-working spaces

start up attorneys

office supply stores

local printer

local accelerators/incubators

large companies with big technology areas

